# Hawaii slams door on birth certificates



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With the effort to conceal the birth certificate any reasonable person must conclude that something is wrong. Perhaps his father is not who he says, or some other embarrassing problem exists. Perhaps he is not a legal citizen. I don't know, but without question something is wrong.

With billionaire and possible GOP presidential candidate Donald Trump ratcheting interest in Barack Obama's Hawaiian birth documentation to its highest level ever, the State of Hawaii is suddenly enforcing a policy that no one - not even the president of the United States - can obtain a copy of his own birth certificate from the state's Department of Health.

Although the policy of denying the public access to copies of long-form original hospital birth certificates was announced in 2001, it wasn't enforced for years. But with Trump's recent pointed questioning of the circumstances of Obama's birth - and whether he was even born in America - Hawaii officials have apparently determined that the long-overlooked state procedure now requires enforcement.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Now we have a live birth certificate! And now we know how long it takes to put everything/one in place to make it look real! The consecutive numbers on the certificate is higher than the ones after his. oops! I still want to know why he has spent all the money trying to hide this and his school records. So now we need his school records to see what he was doing there! And a real close look at the certificate? To many thing don't add up. This looks like something to get peoples eye off the ball. All of this could have been put to rest a long time back :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The consecutive numbers on the certificate is higher than the ones after his. oops!


I noticed that. I also don't trust Trump. My question is: did he start this ruckus so he can look at a forgery and say OK, that satisfies me? There had been a poll up this morning that said only 38% of people believe Obama is a citizen. I didn't read it this morning, and it's gone now so I don't know if that was all people or just republicans.

When Trumps past was looked into he gave far more to democrats than republicans, and now he wants to run as a republican? What the &^^% is that all about? He condemned Obama, but now what will he say? Was his objective to lend credibility to a forgery? My train of thought is if we now have a long form, but the number on the certificate is higher than those that followed it had to be tampered with, or completely fabricated. I await their explanation for that, and I hope it has more merit than accusing those who question as out of touch with reality.

In summary I guess I can only ask myself: he spent millions on attorneys hiding what? All that money to hide this? One would have to be stupid to think he spent all this money simply to hide nothing.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

While he explains the birth certificate, he could also explain the apparent mystery surrounding his SSN.

From here: http://www.wnd.com/index.php?pageId=275861



> This being the case, I asked Daniels to guide me through the data mine field and help me ascertain what we know for sure about the world's best-known Social Security number - 042-68-4425.
> "All I can say," says Daniels of 042-68-4425, "is that it's phony and [Obama] has been using it, with it first appearing on his Selective Service document in 1980."
> Daniels sent me a copy of the hand-written application of the individual who held the number immediately before Obama's, 042-68-4424. The applicant, Thomas Wood, died at age 19, which is why his information is available.
> Wood's Social Security number was issued sometime between March and May of 1977. Obama would turn 16 in August of that year. Wood lived on Glenview Drive in Newington, Conn., the state from which all "042s" applied. Obama lived in Hawaii.
> ...


If he was attending High School in Hawaii until 1979, just how did he obtain a SSN issued in 1977 in the state of Connecticut? Gotta be a simple explaination, right?

huntin1


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

For years on here we hear you hacks constantly asking for his long form birth certificate and spew every conspiracy theory (including at 6 am this morning....ironically), and now you finally got what you have been asking for and you still call foul.

If the birthers were smart they would simply say, "thanks that is all we wanted all along" and move on to more important issues. But by not doing that, it shows the vast majority of reasonable people exactly what your movement stands for.....NOTHING other than simple hatred for Obama! And that my friends, makes you all look like a group of political hacks!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What took him so long to show it gooseguy if he wasn't hiding something?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> What took him so long to show it gooseguy if he wasn't hiding something?


Yes, gooseguy were waiting to hear. Why would he spend more than a million to conceal it, and now all of a sudden give it up? Come on guys, there is no law against thinking. How about the SSN that huntin1 brought up? Do liberals care more for Obama than America? Liberals had no problem hating Bush, and we are just questioning the motives of the liberal Messiah.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> For years on here we hear you hacks constantly asking for his long form birth certificate and spew every conspiracy theory (including at 6 am this morning....ironically), and now you finally got what you have been asking for and you still call foul.
> 
> If the birthers were smart they would simply say, "thanks that is all we wanted all along" and move on to more important issues. But by not doing that, it shows the vast majority of reasonable people exactly what your movement stands for.....NOTHING other than simple hatred for Obama! And that my friends, makes you all look like a group of political hacks!


The man lies on so many levels, just how is one supposed to believe anything he says or does?

Are you still happy with your chosen one gooseguy?

Political hacks? :roll: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Obama has lied? Jesus never lied so how could Obama lie?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have no idea why he didn't show his long form birth certificate before. Maybe he figured the legal short form that Hawaii issued was enough. Maybe as President he didn't want to address every fringe conspiracy theory. Who knows? Again, you guys asked for the long form and here it is.....and now.....more conspiracy theories.

To comment on BL's theory about silence equals hidding something....does that mean that every time someone doesn't want to speak about something publicly they are hiding something? Pretty weak line of reasoning. And a slippery slope at that.....considering just about everyone on this forum (including me) doesn't use their real names when posting....what are we all hiding?

To me the bottom line is this.....this President has more than enough legitimate issues that are major liabilities to his re-election. Economy, Libya, Gitmo, gas prices, defecit......the list goes on. If he is as bad as everyone on here says, then beat him on the issues.....it should be easy pickings. When the right wing hacks bring up college grades, what the pastor of his chosen church says, birth certificates, Muslim religion, what he does with his free time.......it makes the Republican Party look like a bunch of no ideas, fringe hacks. (yes political hacks....see above explanation for clarification).

In fact, I would venture to say when considering the 2012 election, you all are doing more harm to your cause then good. The Republican Party will not beat Obama by staying on the edges and pushing birther, college grades and pastor issues. Do you really want to get behind the talking points of Trump and Palin. Does either of those sound like a viable candidate in the general election (not the primary)? Both Trump and Palin are a joke and the fact that there are many Republicans championing their cause by focusing on non-issues doesn't exactly bode well for the party. Again, beat him on the issues, it should be easy!!! I said in 2004 if the Dems couldn't beat Bush their party had issues.....if the Repubs can't beat Obama in 2012, their party has the same fleas.

As far as "the liberals hated Bush".....do you really want to mimic the liberal play book Plainsman? When they did it, did you have the feeling they were a party that avoided the real issues, creditability and were weak for grasping at such unimportant issues?

As far as Obama being my chosen one...nope. I have never voted for a democrat in my life (with the exception of Dayton and that had nothing to do with politics).


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gooseguy10, Obama is doing a fine job of beating himself at the "issues". Unfortunately most liberals and I guess you also, have little regard for the Constitution. We continually hear that it's ok, just let it go and look the other way. To many people this makes it an "issue". What next about the Constitution do you think we should disregard?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

So by arguing that now that the long form of the birth certificate has been provided, the Republicans would be best served to move on to issues like the economy/gas prices/libya.... to show voters that the Republican Party is interested in more than just fringe issues such as Obama's grades, Obama's pastor and conspiracy theories of faked records that Trump and Palin cling onto for financial gain.....means I have no regard for the Constitution.

Nailed it! Sounds like a reasonable conclusion to me!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't really care about Obama's grades. But, he is and has been the one touting total transparency. I guess that means in everything execpt his own background.

As I citizen I have a right to know the background of my leaders. I have a right to ask questions and ask for clarification. Our elected leaders have a duty to provide that information. There was a question about his birth certificate, I don't understand why it took so long to produce it, or why he refused to produce it in the first place. But the fact that he did raises suspicions.

Then there is the question of his SSN. Along with the fact that he used an SSN that is apparently false when registering for the selective service. A felony.

And there is a question of him registering at Occidental College as a foriegn student so that he would qualify for aid. A felony.

And the list goes on.

He refuses to address any of these issues. Why? Is there something there that he does not want us to know, or is he just an arrogant SOB who does not think that he has to explain himself to his subjects?

As citizens we deserve answers to these and the other questions surrounding his background. To demand less is simply putting our heads in the sand. It's not political hackery, it's called being informed about the person who is leading our country.

Perhaps you don't care, I and others do. There is a very real chance that this man will be elected again despite the current issues our country is facing. There are far too many people out there who are still wearing their rose colored glasses and who still see Obama as the messiah.

And most of us keep our personal information hidden on the WWW as a precaution against those farming the sites for this info. It is the prudent thing to do, or have you not heard of identity theft? Or uncontrolled spam. PM me and I'll gladly exchange that information with you in private.

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not going to comment much on this because I just don't know enough about PDF files and photoshop to make a determination. I do know that there are no layering effects when a document is just scanned. Apparently the White House certificate is layered.

For your reading pleasure: http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?singlepost=2528754

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Something I got in my email and I found rather interesting.

Enough so I went to snopes to see if it was actually true.



> Who's Sitting in OUR White House?
> 
> Obama's father served in WW II, really?
> 
> ...


http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/service.asp


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Gooseguy10 said:


> For years on here we hear you hacks constantly asking for his long form birth certificate and spew every conspiracy theory (including at 6 am this morning....ironically), and now you finally got what you have been asking for and you still call foul.
> 
> If the birthers were smart they would simply say, "thanks that is all we wanted all along" and move on to more important issues. But by not doing that, it shows the vast majority of reasonable people exactly what your movement stands for.....NOTHING other than simple hatred for Obama! And that my friends, makes you all look like a group of political hacks!


Hey Gooseboy, we have every right to hate Obama.......hey's destroying this country, thanks to people like you who voted for the him. Why don't you just keep paying your union dues and shut the front door!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd love to discuss things in depth with gooseguy, but really don't think anything other than huntin1's post is necessary on this specific subject. But along those lines I have one question about the just released birth certificate that perhaps gooseguy could answer for me. The line stating "race of father" says "African". That was in 1961. 50 years ago, and pre-civil rights movement. A time when all blacks were commonly and accurately referred to as *****. I could post links of Martin Luther King using that word if needed, but my question is how common was it to refer to his race as "African" in 1961? Does that seem strange to anyone else?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, the reference to "African" instead of ***** is very strange for a document from that time period. Looks a lot more politically correct that anyone was back then, and I was not aware that "African" was a race.

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If we really wanted to get down to the details, ALL people on this earth are generally broken down into only 3 different races. Caucasoid, ********* and *******...and if we want to go another direction, much of the scientific community will argue we ALL came from Africa...regardless of race, so real curious how they came up with "African" on that line. I understand completely, present day, but not 50 years ago. So anxiously waiting for gooseguy's explanation. We'll give him some more time to explain the 2 plus year wait on the certificate :wink:


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a pretty poor employer that doesn't ask for documents to back up claims made by prospective employees.
If I were to claim that I was a minority in order to get favorable treatment in the hiring process, doesn't the person doing the hiring have the right to ask for documentation? Or if I wanted a job as a doctor, can't the hospital ask to see trancscripts from my medical school?

I would think that, in applying to be the POTUS, the candidates should be more than happy to provide information that would prove claims that they have made in order to get the job.
We have the right to see documents that show he is being truthful.
When he puts something out in public claiming that it is authentic, and there are questions to that fact, there is a duty to verify it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> there is a duty to verify it.


A constitutional duty to be exact. Then when we ask we are called political hacks. Well, if a political hack is someone who wants to follow the constitution I guess that makes me a political hack. Actually I get a kick out of being called a political hack. It just means someone disagrees with me, but doesn't have a leg to stand on for debate. 
What Obama is doing is publicly flipping everyone off, and stepping on the constitution ---- again. I don't think this guy has any respect for the constitution, the military, or this country. I don't think Michele is proud of her country yet.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

sure he respects his country.....

Just gotta figure out which country that is... :******:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> I would think that, in applying to be the POTUS, the candidates should be more than happy to provide information that would prove claims that they have made in order to get the job


Everyone who runs for political office fully understands EVERY aspect of their past will be scrutinized...as it should be. The problem in this case, however, is that this is the only time in my memory where the press was unyielding in their protection of one specific candidate...and he knew it very early on. They simply haven't done their job. Even people as left as BigDaddy know deep down inside how quickly a republican would have been run out of town after just one of the public comments from a Rev Wright or Bill Ayers.

Unfortunately, unless the press vigilantly watches BOTH parties, it aint gonna get any better


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Interesting video:






Not sure if he is correct in his assumptions, I've never used Adobe Illustrator.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now that is interesting. It was confusing why after spending millions in legal fees he would all of a sudden give it up. I guess the simple minded are easily convinced. I hope the "birthers" don't drop the ball.

I think Obama's entire life as it is portrayed is up for question. Everything we think we know is perhaps wrong. We did not give proper consideration to reverend Wright, or Bill Ayers. We just sort of skimmed over the implications of those he associates with. The media is complicit in the deception of the American people. I think to many people are have blind loyalty simply because the man is democrat. Blind loyalty to democrat or republican exposes a foolish person. Willingness to ignore the constitution is even worse.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am very suprised that none of you floated the theory that he released when he did knowing that the story would be trumped by the even bigger story on Sunday. What a conspiracy!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I am very suprised that none of you floated the theory that he released when he did knowing that the story would be trumped by the even bigger story on Sunday. What a conspiracy!


That's because you have a predetermined opinion and don't listen to what we say. You see we didn't bring up that idea, but you still ended with "what a conspiracy" as if you know that's what we would think if we were smart enough to think of it. Maybe if you were less impressed with yourself and joined in the conversation (actually considered other opinions) you would have a different opinion.  We can't change narrow minds here.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the idea that since two birth certificates have been produced that our president may indeed be a natural born citizen. Even with the long form certificate (which you guys have supposedly wanted all along) many of you are still hell bent that he is not a citizen and produce theories like African vs. ***** that are very light on actual, concrete proof......

And I am the one with a closed mind?

I guess I shouldn't be surpised though, the assertion that I need to open my mind is coming from someone with over 10,000 posts that are roughly about the same, one sided issues. Look at the topics in the politics forum and tell me how much "open minded" deep thinking is going on. They all lead to quite the "conversation" that involves an honest exchange of ideas.

Over the last week, the rights cause has looked rather foolish on many fronts....keep it up and you will have four more years Obama....

It would be funny, if it weren't so darn sad.....


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

You know, there is still the whole problem of him having to give up the US citizenship he may have had to attend school in indonesia as a child..............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OOops, more information.



> Up until now, I had blown off most of the 'birther stuff' since Obama is the nominal president and there is no way to removing him.
> But that was until a reader sent this amazing email to The Smoking Gun which includes (gasp!) source documentation on some serious inconsistencies:
> "As you all know, Donald Trump made a big deal about Obama's birth certificate. As of yesterday, the White House released the birth certificate.
> I will tell you right now that I had never given this "birther" issue any credit. I watched the hype and the crazies come out. I completely dismissed the entire matter altogether. In fact, it was not until the White House released the birth certificate that it gained my attention.
> ...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeez, even his wife says he is a Kenyan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBJihJBe ... re=related

huntin1


----------

